# My Bear (LOTS of pics)



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Here's some pictures of my Bear, who we just lost 2 nights ago. RIP Bear. We love you more than you could ever know.









Just a few months old, getting into trouble under the computer desk









Growing up so fast.









Me cuddling with my pup. He made a great pillow









Me with him again.









So handsome. He loved having his picture taken.



















Bear HATED car rides, but he LOVED going swimming at the park.









Swimming with some of his buddies.


















He loved playing in the snow. He'd try to catch snowballs all day if he could.









Our boy loved chewing anything cloth... clothes, towels, bed sheets...









He slept on my bed EVERY NIGHT. It's weird having a bed to myself now.









We always said that if someone tried to get into our house his bark had better scare them away because if they got in he'd bring them his ball!









He was great with other dogs. He would even let him eat out of his food bowl.









My playful up.









He always had to be in the middle of everything. This is the last picture we got of him. This was taken on my birthday, March 23rd, exactly a week before we lost him. Also in the picture is my boyfriend, Andy, and my best friend, Lea.</span>


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear you lost Bear. He seems like such a nice boy. 
REst in peace sweet Bear!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What a great tribute.
He looked like a ham

Rest in peace sweet boy


----------



## gjpelissero (Dec 15, 2008)

Heartbreaking. 

I'm off the computer to go hug my old guy and throw the ball for the pup. 

Be well, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

What a beautiful boy! He was a lucky dog to have a family who cared about him, great doggy friends and to do what he loved. RIP Bear


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like you lost a great friend. So sorry you lost him, especially so young and so suddenly.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the last picture, it's like "quit playing that video game and throw my bunny!!"

I'm so sorry for your loss, he's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I remeber a book of my infance where a small kid talked to Jesus and asked him if anmals go to heaven, Jesus said that animals heaven was in the heart of the people who loved them.

I'm sure bear is in Heaven!!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

What a sweet, beautiful boy! He was one of the lucky ones - even though his life was much too short, he was LOVED, and it shows.

Hang in there...one day at a time.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">Thanks for the comments! He certainly was loved. Even my grandfather, who doesn't like dogs, loved him. He was such a great dog.</span>


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What lovely pics of your beautiful Bear. So sorry you lost him, He went so fast with the cancer. My old boy Wolfie went the same way and it is painful for us.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautiful photographic tribute to a lovely dog. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a handsome boy! I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Bear. He looks like he was a perfect gentleman of a dog, and it sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. You will get through this. Just take it a day at a time and try to think about the good times with Bear. He is pain free right now and will be with you in spirit always. Rest in peace, Bear.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

What great pictures, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Baby boy.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Bear.


----------

